# Do You Like Peanut Butter?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Good old Peanut Butter. I love it. On bread or just straight out. Do you?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes. But it has to be crunchy and definitely *no *jelly!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No...it is disgusting


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with Pugg ... Eeuucchhhhh


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Unlike Taggart, I don't really care for it unless it's outnumbered 2:1 by some kind of jam or jelly...but crunchy? Yes, most certainly!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea the right sort and not very often, I bought some "organic" that actually did not taste like an overspill at a sugar refinery!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I love crunchy peanut butter, with ordinary butter on the bread too - I don't have it often, as it's too calorific. And I've never tried it with 'jelly', or *jam* as we Brits correctly term it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I love peanut butter but I like smooth better.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like Peanut Butter on its own not with anything else, at the very most maybe with some butter. Smooth or crunchy I don't mind. Yuummmy!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Yes, I love crunchy peanut butter, with ordinary butter on the bread too - I don't have it often, as it's too calorific. And I've never tried it with 'jelly', or *jam* as we Brits correctly term it.


I am not going to reveal _the_ correct attitude toward peanut butter. I do feel obligated (as the possessor of a vast store of excruciatingly useful knowledge) to explain the jelly/jam dichotomy.

Jam consists of mushed up bits of fruit (berries included under that term) in jelled liquid. Jelly doesn't have those mushed up bits. Examples: strawberry jam, grape jelly.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I eat quite a lot of it actually. The kind made just from peanuts that is, not that peanut flavored icing sugar.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Peanut butter on a waffle is pretty much my daily breakfast. Crunchy, plain, I swing both ways.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I eat Smuckers™ chunky peanut butter every day for lunch. I could easily live on it for dinner too if I had to.
It is one of my all time favorite foods.

I agree with Taggart. Definitely, *NEVER* any jelly!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ukko said:


> I am not going to reveal _the_ correct attitude toward peanut butter. I do feel obligated (as the possessor of a vast store of excruciatingly useful knowledge) to explain the jelly/jam dichotomy.
> 
> Jam consists of mushed up bits of fruit (berries included under that term) in jelled liquid. Jelly doesn't have those mushed up bits. Examples: strawberry jam, grape jelly.


Jam that doesn't have the mushed up bits of fruit in is called *conserve*: raspberry jam, strawberry conserve. 
'Jelly' is red, green or orange sugary juice which has been set with water & gelatine (or pectin) especially for children's parties. It goes in little paper bowls with *blancmange*. 
It is often the prelude to Musical Chairs and Pass the Parcel. 
Hope this helps! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm about to indulge right now. Smuckers™ chunky. Curiously refreshing!

Never liked "jam" or "jelly" or "preserves".


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Not for me - I don't like the taste at all, although I do like nuts in cereals and other foods. Chocolate spread and Marmite are other no-no bread/toast toppings. I gather peanut butter and jam (jelly) sandwiches are popular, especially over the pond - quite honestly, I think I'd rather eat my own genitalia.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like smooth best. When I want crunch, I eat peanuts (by the handful  ).

I don't like the imitation varieties that have the peanut oil replaced with hydrogenated fats and sugar. The only kind I will eat is made of nothing but ground peanuts (and, optionally, a bit of salt).

I like to use it not just as a spread for bread, but also in cooking. I often stir a big spoonful into my morning porridge: it gets thick and creamy and delicious. I also use it when making sauces, sometimes with coconut and/or curry spices, for vegetables, legumes (pulses) and tofu. Again, delicious!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I couldn't live without peanut butter! (this may or may not be a hyperbolic statement)

Crunchy is my favorite, Laura Scudders' brand.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> I love peanut butter but I like smooth better.


There's one in every crowd.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I couldn't live without peanut butter! (this may or may not be a hyperbolic statement)
> 
> Crunchy is my favorite, Laura Scudders' brand.


I've heard of it but never indulged.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I eat Smuckers™ chunky peanut butter every day for lunch. I could easily live on it for dinner too if I had to.
> It is one of my all time favorite foods.
> 
> I agree with Taggart. Definitely, *NEVER* any jelly!


Smuckers does make the best peanut butter I have ever had. Two ingredients: Peanuts, salt. I have every other kind of "organic" or "natural" peanut butter out there with only those two ingredients (I'm with many here on the board: The Skippy, Jif, or Peter Pan with all that sugar, shortening and garbage is vile!), but nothing tastes like Smuckers. I'm convinced they sprinkle a little crack in there for addiction purposes.

However, with a good orange marmalade or Strawberry preserves, Outstanding! I also love it on Golden Delcious apple slices and on banana.



elgars ghost said:


> Not for me - I don't like the taste at all, although I do like nuts in cereals and other foods. Chocolate spread and Marmite are other no-no bread/toast toppings. *I gather peanut butter and jam (jelly) sandwiches are popular, especially over the pond* - quite honestly, I think I'd rather eat my own genitalia.


It's one of the great American lunches. Almost everyone I know from my childhood grew up on Peanut Butter and Jelly (or jam/preserves) sandwiches.

V


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> There's one in every crowd.


I don't like the texture of nuts in general really, especially peanuts. I don't like how they are sort of crunchy and hard but soft and chalky at the same time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Smuckers does make the best peanut butter I have ever had. Two ingredients: Peanuts, salt. I have every other kind of "organic" or "natural" peanut butter out there with only those two ingredients (I'm with many here on the board: The Skippy, Jif, or Peter Pan with all that sugar, shortening and garbage is vile!), but nothing tastes like Smuckers. I'm convinced they sprinkle a little crack in there for addiction purposes.
> 
> However, with a good orange marmalade or Strawberry preserves, Outstanding! I also love it on Golden Delcious apple slices and on banana.
> 
> ...


Yes. That's why I love Smuckers-salt and peanuts only. I absolutely *HATE *sweet peanut butter. I will spit it out!

With a name like Smuckers™, it has to be good!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Yes. That's why I love Smuckers-salt and peanuts only. I absolutely *HATE *sweet peanut butter. I will spit it out!
> 
> With a name like Smuckers™, it has to be good!


How much are they paying you?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> How much are they paying you?


3 tubs of Smuckers a week!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm still a child in regards to peanut butter. Smooth and sugary, best in a PB&J with the crusts cut off. Also great on crackers.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Nobody has mentioned peanut butter and marshmallow? My childhood friend next door loved that stuff.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it but have abstained from eating it almost perpetually. Could easily eat a lot in no time.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, like it very much, although I can go without it for weeks.
A constant debate in our family about what brand is best. The children want our supermarket's own brand. Smooth and sweet. 
Ah, kids, what do they know.
The only one is Calvé. Crunchy and a bit salty. I'm alone in this, but I have a convert in the making. Always 2 jars on the tray.

Organic peanutbutter is very good at our eco-store, but I'd need to get a second job to eat that stuff all the time

Sometimes, not often, I like peanutbutter with a bit of Marmite or sambal. In fact; I'm going to make a sandwich right now !


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Ukko said:


> Nobody has mentioned peanut butter and marshmallow? My childhood friend next door loved that stuff.


My wife still loves PB and Marshmallow sandwiches.

V


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Varick said:


> My wife still loves PB and Marshmallow sandwiches.
> 
> V


There's never going to be a thread about it, so I'll use this one to mention my own childhood favorite: cinnamon and sugar, with enough butter to keep it on the bread.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Ukko said:


> There's never going to be a thread about it, so I'll use this one to mention my own childhood favorite: cinnamon and sugar, with enough butter to keep it on the bread.


Have you ever tried it on cinammon raisin bread? Absolutely "out of this world", with or w/o jam or preserves.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I have literally lived on this stuff since I was a little boy. A favorite late night snack of mine has been crunchy peanut butter straight from the jar using a knife to scoop it out , accompanied by a banana.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

samurai said:


> I have literally lived on this stuff since I was a little boy. A favorite late night snack of mine has been crunchy peanut butter straight from the jar using a knife to scoop it out , accompanied by a banana.


Sounds great. According to some 'authorities', banana ain't good for you; which may make the combo taste even better.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Sounds great. According to some 'authorities', banana ain't good for you; which may make the combo taste even better.


I know the caloric values on both of these foods is quite high, perhaps explaining the experts' somewhat low opinion re both of these staples of my diet. However, in my defense, I do believe that the much maligned banana is high in potassium. Also, after spending almost three weeks in hospital and physical therapy recovering from back surgery, I sorely craved these two foods, and vowed that upon my return home, I would deprive myself of them no more, calories and weight be damned. I am trying to be more moderate, however, in my consumption of these two favorites of mine, especially since I lost about 15 pounds during my stay; I am only too well aware how quickly I might regain them back on such a daily regimen of peanut butter (crunchy, of course) and bananas.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if anyone gains weight during a hospital stay. I know that the hospital's version of a low fat, low sodium, low sugar diet tends to make me prefer water.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

samurai said:


> Have you ever tried it on cinammon raisin bread? Absolutely "out of this world", with or w/o jam or preserves.


I never tried cinnamon raisin bread before, not I might that you have suggested. Thanks


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

samurai said:


> I have literally lived on this stuff since I was a little boy. A favorite late night snack of mine has been crunchy peanut butter straight from the jar using a knife to scoop it out , accompanied by a banana.


But you have to drink milk with it as you're swallowing! Have you ever had the horrifyingly painful sensation of a big glob of peanut butter slowly working its way down the esophagus?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I love peanut butter in candies and desserts, but I don't like eat it alone or spread on bread.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Where I live, peanut butter doesn't exist. I generally don't really like such 'sweet pastes' so my guess is that I won't like it and by the looks of it I wouldn't try it given the opportunity.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ukko said:


> There's never going to be a thread about it, so I'll use this one to mention my own childhood favorite: cinnamon and sugar, with enough butter to keep it on the bread.


Hey, cinnamon, where're you gonna run to....?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Where I live, peanut butter doesn't exist. I generally don't really like such 'sweet pastes' so my guess is that I won't like it and by the looks of it I wouldn't try it given the opportunity.


I prefer crunchy unsweetened peanut butter which contains only ground peanuts and salt (i.e. without the addition of palm oil). This really isn't sweet at all and is quite an 'adult' spread.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

This thread is getting more interest than my music!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Yes, I love crunchy peanut butter, with ordinary butter on the bread too - I don't have it often, as it's too calorific. And I've never tried it with 'jelly', or *jam* as we Brits correctly term it.


I did used to wonder why Americans were putting jelly on stuff; perhaps made too much trifle? Yeah, crunchy with a good conserve. And not the ones full of other ingredients such as sugar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Ian Moore said:


> This thread is getting more interest than my music!!!


Clearly you need to start listening to more interesting music then!
:lol:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ian Moore said:


> This thread is getting more interest than my music!!!


Why don't you have some Peanut Butter while also listening to some music - double the enjoyment! I might just do that!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Why don't you have some Peanut Butter while also listening to some music - double the enjoyment! I might just do that!


Hadn't it better be the smooth sort, as all the crunching might interfere with your listening?


----------

